# The Greenhouse Seed Company: Methods and Results



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jan 13, 2010)

Ok I must first thank rollitup.org for providing me with much of what I know. I came to this site two years ago knowing nothing and what it has given me is invaluable. I must secondly apologize to the great RIU community for my disappearance- as I have been too busy to take, or post, pictures of all of my crops since the first. However, much has been learned and merits sharing. 

Perhaps the most important thing I feel the need to pass on is the importance of genetics. Its simply not worth growing bagseed. Tried it, sub par results for the effort. 

With that said, I have chosen Greenhouse Seeds as my genetic line for past and future harvests. At some point I may choose to switch in order to get unfeminized seeds and breed. But for now Greenhouse has been doing me great! 

I created this thread as an opportunity for others with experience with Greenhouse strains to provide a brief grow summary (methods and yield) as well as a smoke report. 

Please do not use this as an opportunity to inquire about a certain strain, or bash on a specific strain or Greenhouse. Those threads and forums exist elsewhere. 

I have grown and will report on: White Widow, Super Silver Haze, Neville's Haze, Arjan's Ultra Haze #1, Trainwreck, Arjan's Strawberry Haze, Hawaiian Snow and El Nino

*Note: All plants were flowered under a 400 Watt HPS and vegged under a four foot 6 bulb t5. Some were soil, some hydro, and some both. I'll indicate.

In order to minimize off topic questions, any questions concerning my grow room and unrelated to the strains can be PM'd to me. 

White Widow: 
I grew White Widow in Organic Soil with Organic nutes (The complete fox farm line and other supplements). She stayed much shorter than what I was lead to believe. With 5 weeks veg she stayed around 3 or so feet. She was not tempermental and did not herm. Very good single cola production (not topped or lst'd in anyway). She yielded 32 grams. The bud was quite dense. Popcorn in structure, with larger buds at the crown of the plant. The smoke was quite lemony. I couldn't get past the lemon taste and scent as it was not what i had been told to expect. The high was a very smooth come on with a very sedate following stone. The indica dominance was evident in this particular plant not just in its short stature but also its smooth and narcotic high. I enjoyed this one highly among the rest, but in favor of diversity and the hope for a better yielding and potentially more potent strain I would not grow it again. 

Super Silver Haze: 
I have grown SSH at least twice now. Once in soil and once in hydro for sure. The soil plant was given the same fox farm complete package with supplements as the WW. It must have been some pheno because it was not the tall, thinner, and lankier sativa dominant haze that it often appears as. Instead it flowered under two feet tall and with incredibly dense cola construction up nearly the last foot of the plant. She yielded 23 grams. The smoke was very earthy, hazy, and really lingered in the air and in the mouth. The high with this plant (both hydro and soil versions) is one of the best all around highs. It facilitates any activity while still giving that narcotic feeling that reminds you that you are indeed blown out through whatever you do. And it seems to last an ungodly long time. The hydro version was the taller girl I expected. She was grown with much of the advanced nutrient line. With her lankier sativa style came fluffier nugs. Her buds were much airier and less tastefull. The high was still impressive and the yield was over 40 grams so I was happy. If I knew she were more consistent I'd be more likely to grow her again. 

Neville's Haze: 
In organic soil with the foxfarm complete package along with supplements this girl grew astoundingly fast. I do not recommend her for any beginners or really anyone growing indoors for practical purposes. If you really desire that particular type of plant- or if you are trying to challenge yourself she is the girl for you. I did not get her to fruition. She quickly jumped to 5+ feet in flowering, and despite all the tying her down I could do, she rapidly outpaced the rest of the canopy. This however is not what killed her... it was me. Neville's Haze is an incredibly nute sensitive sativa and while pouring nutrients and bragging about never burning a plant I decided to push the limits. She pushed back and was unsavable. However- I am now growing this narly girl again and I can repeat much of the same. She grows tall fast and flowers long! She is sensitive. Many journals and dispensaries warn growers that they will probably loose all leaves during flowering but not to give up- if gone the full 14! 14 weeks she will be great smoke. I have yet to finish her, shes 5 weeks into flowering and looking ahead of a 14 week schedule. Her steam is almost bigger around than my thumb to index finger and she has a thick canopy of buds reaching towards the sky like little baby arms to a tit. 

Arjan's Ultra Haze #1: 
Grown in soil and hydro. Soil one was grown with the foxfarm complete package and some supplements. The hydro one was grown using advanced nutrients sensi line and many of their supplements. Both had an incredibly taste and smell. In the grow room it was hardly offensive. It smelt like vegetables or slightly herby, but like you would expect any green growing plant to smell. This worried me, but when cut, and cured it leaves and incredibly herby, earthy, minty, almost zest that was incredibly unique and refreshing to taste. With a shorter soil plant I yielded 33 grams and with 2 taller much bushier hydro plants I yielded 43 and 38 grams respectively. The nugs have a very unique formation with the calayx's stacking on top of each other. Giving the buds an almost dready look, with long locks/strands of calayx's forming the buds. Also one of my favorite all around highs. A little lighter in stone than the super silver haze this one seems to be more motivational and thought provoking. I would grow this one again for its great yields, unique characteristics, and good all around high. 

Trainwreck:
MY FAVORITE SO FAR! I WILL GROW THIS ONE AGAIN. There's not enough good things to say about the Trainwreck, so I'll try to be more critical- but don't get it confused, this shit is some of the dopest dope. I grew this in an organic soil mix with foxfarm nutes and some additional supplements and was disappointed with low yields of 23 and 25 grams per plant. However I will say, she seemed to be an easy plant to grow, no burning or herming. I think the low yields were do to relatively big internodal spacing and buds just not developing enough in the last two weeks (popcorn buds). I also think I should have given the soil Trainwreck an extra week or two, rather than the 8.5 they got. The hydro Trainwrecks were a joy to grow! Everytime I poked my head in the room their leaves were perked up towards the artificial sun god- they could not have been happier to grow. The internodal spacing was still more than I would expect or desire from most Indica's. However, the nugs really filled out this time, perhaps as a result of going 10.5 weeks. With the yields at 46 and 39 grams I was delighted. The smoke for both the organic soil and hydro chem is amazing! The organic soil smoke is very lemony skunky tasting. The high is shorter lived and more consistent. Less actual wreck feeling. However, the hydro is something else. Of the two plants, one has cured to a lemony smelling zest similar to the organic. And the other one, despite all the burping I've done smells straight up retarded. Yes, thats the word I chose retarded. This wont make it appeal to you. But it smells like a special care home for mentally handicapped adults. In other words it smells like if you smoke it you and those around you will end up shitting your pants brain dead. And while not quite giving you the shit in the pants, brain dead is not far off. The wreck feeling hits instantaneously and is narcotic bliss. Head spins, sweats, expansion of the lungs all go hand in hand with this incredibly pungent smoke. I don't sell even a gram of what I grow, but this stuff has the best bag appeal I have ever seen- including that which I've bought. It shines with trichs and is a beautiful lime green color. Truly amazing weed. Highly recommended for medicinal/narcotic use. Not for those who like to get high and accomplish a lot. Great for Hydro. Loves to be topped around the 5-6th node to encourage tighter spacing. I also recommend using Humboldt county Bushmaster and Gravity to tighten spacing. Seemed to work for me. 

Arjan's Srawberry Haze
This plant makes me bitter. I had incredibly high hopes for this plant. Having seen Haze's go to fruition before, I was really hoping for amazing taste and great yield. However, I will say that the reason Strawberry Haze got its name is not just for its taste, but for its growing structure. It grows like a Strawberry plant. Incredibly short (mine was around a foot) with little to no side branching. I grew only one of these, and I'll admit the poor girl was crowded out by much bigger plants and she probably didnt get the best light, but from the start she was the runt. Despite her incredibly sad height and yield (5 grams from an entire plant! see why I am bitter?). She did provide perhaps the best taste I have ever smoked in my life. So good that I have saved about .5 of a gram and continue to burp it and smell it when life has me down. It is the most uplifting taste and smell. Soo fruity, not like authentic strawberries, but like that sexy blondes pink gooey strawberry lip gloss. Or what I think it smells most like is a Juicy J Strawberry Fields blunt wrap. But with 5 grams only- I wasn't about to roll this stuff into a blunt. The high was decent. Very uplifting, motivational, and happy go lucky. Seems to make me forgetful, it was not hard to find myself standing somewhere and wonder what brought me there. Unique smoke. I would love to buy this at a shop, and may grow it again someday to see if it was just me or her. I believe if she is to be grown she is probably better with less nutes and not grown along other varieties. I believe if I would've had an even canopy where she was given equal light she may have been an entirely different story. 

Hawaiian Snow:
I have grown her in both organic soil with Fox Farm nutes and additional supplements and am currently growing her hydroponically with Advanced Nutes Sensi line and a bunch of their supplements. Hawaiian Snow in the organic soil was incredibly sensitive to nutes. She was almost killed with the Neville's Haze nute burn incident and was revived. As a result she was damaged, hermed, and was not grade A smoke. She was however a heavy yielder at over 40 grams. The buds were quite fluffy and even when fully ready for chop a bit light in pistil color. Shes incredibly thin leaved and branched which allowed for good light penetration. From the start of flowering she had a very unique smell, quite seriously like a sweet onion. Her finishing taste was just the same. Burping the jar was either described as sour fruity peoples or sweet onions- either way, a unique funk. The high was very uplifting and inspirational. Very cerebral- with a sensation that can be described as if things were just a little brighter/more colorful. A good smoke for those with anxiety issues or a busy schedule. However just like the Neville's Haze she is proving to be a giant. In 4.5 gallon soil buckets she finished at just around 6 ft. In hydro she is probably well over 6 ft however I have done just about everything I can to constrain her by tying her down. The hydro plant also has that very characteristic sweet onion smell. I will be curious to she how she turns out in hydro. I've yet to have any issues with her and she looks to be on track to be quite an example. However, due to her enormous height and fluffy nugs I will not grow her again. But again, to try her at a shop would probably be a treat for the taste buds as well as mind. 

El Nino: 
El Nino I did not personally grow, but I did a majority of the design and construction for the grow room and helped when called on. This particular plant was grown using CFL's (I dont know how many, if asked I'll dig up the answer). In a DWC hydro tank built into a stealth dresser. Using just one plant and a SCROG along with topping and LST'ing my friend was able to yield 3 oz off one stealth plant. He used General Hydroponic nutrients with the Fox Farm 3 pack of powders. I had always told him he would never grow bud with CFL's that came close to my 400watt HPS pride and joy. But he showed me wrong. The El Nino had ridiculously fat orange hairs- it looked like fake movie bud, too good to be true. A very mango-berry taste, and an incredibly well rounded high. Thought provoking and relaxing. Good for conversing with friends about casual topics- perhaps a little to stoney to start debating serious issues, but a great all around high. The size of the buds and the great bushiness of this plant make it an amazing plant for cabinet grows. I never expected him to yield 3 oz out of that stealth dresser. Highly recommended for CFL growers or those looking to fit alot of plants in a small area. She was easy to grow, handled nutes, and was not hard to top or train. 

If you have any experience smoking and or growing a Greenhouse strain (example: not just any White Widow, but GHS White Widow) then please comment with your grow and or smoke report. 

I will soon be finishing Neville's Haze and Hawaiian Snow in Hydro and will be starting either Kings Kush or Great White Shark depending on which pack I want to open first. 

My goal is to have a thread that individuals looking at Greenhouse Seeds can use to find links to grow reports of those threads as well as quick summaries of each.


----------



## smokinguns (Jan 13, 2010)

Glad to get this report. Nicely done. Rep my friend.


----------



## SliverMeMembers (Jan 15, 2010)

Awsome thread! We need more just like this for other breeders as well.

I have quite the collection of seeds from various breeder's, but all I have from GH currently is "Arjan's Haze #1" (not the Ultra haze), and his version of "Cheese", both feminized.

Currently, I have not grown any of his strains, but am searching for a smoke that will equal or perhaps surpass Kali Mist in the up, "sativa" department. I'm currently contemplating growing out either Arjan's Haze #1 OR Subcool's "Jack the Ripper". If you or anyone else has any insight on Arjan's Haze #1, let me know!

SMM


----------



## monkz (Jan 15, 2010)

Iv only grown super lemon haze from greenhouse and was quite dissapointed with the plants growth, very small.
However i think i didnt get the best seeds, this being said ill definately be growing the hawaiian snow this summer, looks like a good plant.

rep my friend


----------



## RootsOrganicMan (Jan 15, 2010)

go for jack the ripper!


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jan 20, 2010)

I will soon be seeing cheese first hand in a SCROG- I'll fill you in


----------



## danrasta (Jan 20, 2010)

I've grown and smoked GHSC lemon skunk, really nice plant to grow no problems at all with it def willl double in size in flower if not more responds well to topping and trainning buds were fluffy but probably from being cut to early very lemony smell and a bit of taste probably alot better with a nice cure!


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jan 20, 2010)

What kind of nuets, lights, etc?


----------



## luckydog82 (Jan 20, 2010)

Just grew GHS Big Bang lovely smelling plant and ok smoke but i didn't grow in optimal conditions and I'm waiting for a Hawaiian Snow to finish O B cron you say the pistils were a little light on colour how light are you talking ,mine are still yellow and some white and i'm at week 16 or 17 i think .did any of the hairs go orange or reddish


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jan 21, 2010)

Holy shit! Week 16-17 of flowering! DAMN! I went like 12-13 with her from preflowers. And she turned orange, a very light orange, quite fluffy buds- and an insanely sweet onion smelling onion. 

Can you put up pictures? I'd like to see this. Buds must be huge! My snow was a good plant. I've got another one about to come down soon. Shes at week 10 and still yellow... I am hoping to cut her at 14. 

These slow cutting sativa's have got me leaning indica. Kings Kush and Great White Shark is up next. 

My friend just germed big bang, white widdow, and cheese all germinated, but due to his inexperience with hydro only cheese will be growing. 

Keep the Greenhouse Seeds experiences going. This thread is needed.


----------



## danrasta (Jan 21, 2010)

OB Cron Kenobi said:


> What kind of nuets, lights, etc?


Vegged under 6x20w cfl's and flowered with a 400w hps, nutes was all lines from bio bizz!


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 21, 2010)

I have a strawberry haze and arjan's haze #1 going, both two weeks old.

This is my first sativa grow. I also have a jock horror, a malawi 99 and a sour cream going.

After I gain some experience I'll grow my super silver haze, neville's haze and hawaiian snow.

Growing in soil under two six hundreds. Right now they are under a t-5.


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jan 21, 2010)

I hope your strawberry haze does better than mine did, I think it was crowded out, and a bad pheno. The haze- should do you well. I did the ultra- but both a great.


----------



## thedude121212 (Jan 22, 2010)

here's my grow on the right is greenhouse indica mix and on the left is greenhouse super lemon haze day 41 12/12


----------



## luckydog82 (Jan 22, 2010)

OB Cron Kenobi said:


> Holy shit! Week 16-17 of flowering! DAMN! I went like 12-13 with her from preflowers. And she turned orange, a very light orange, quite fluffy buds- and an insanely sweet onion smelling onion.
> 
> Can you put up pictures? I'd like to see this. Buds must be huge! My snow was a good plant. I've got another one about to come down soon. Shes at week 10 and still yellow... I am hoping to cut her at 14.
> 
> ...


It was grown with big CFL's you say light orange ,do mine look like there done ,I was waiting for brown pistils


----------



## thedude121212 (Jan 22, 2010)

do u have a mag lens to chek trichs cuz if the trichs are where u want for the high ur looking for then i wood say chop that bitch. i don't even kno how u have waited so long


----------



## PhillTubes (Jan 22, 2010)

thedude121212 said:


> do u have a mag lens to chek trichs cuz if the trichs are where u want for the high ur looking for then i wood say chop that bitch. i don't even kno how u have waited so long



i agree thats close https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/210501-zeuss-take-harvesting.html
look at this


----------



## thedude121212 (Jan 22, 2010)

wat up tubes how much longer do ur girls got


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jan 22, 2010)

I'd say give them a good flush and chop. They look good. Brown usually isnt a good sign in terms of growing or marijuana quality. 

some strains may turn dark orange/red but brown is beyond its prime. Those look quite good though for cfls. 

good work.

Fill us in on the yield and smoke report here.


----------



## hardroc (Jan 22, 2010)

cool thread, man. I've never bought a seed yet..........bought clones once, and friend from T.O. gave me 2 kinds from the T.O. bank and just bag seeds.
I get pretty good results outta my bagseeds, I know genetics help, but I think it's all in how you grow them.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 22, 2010)

good read man.

but 5g from a strawberry haze, something tells me that wasn't the strawberry haze's performance in general, something had to have been off, as you say, might have been crowded out. either way though, thankyou for getting me aware that it was a sativa  here was me trundling along happiily thinking 8 weeks for everything in the cab atm, i kinda started buying seeds from namesake and should probably look into just what i'm growing


----------



## smppro (Jan 22, 2010)

All under a 400hps i have grown trainwreck, cheese, and lemon skunk.

Trainwreck was nice, but nothing amazing for me.
Cheese was the most pungent stuff i have ever smelled, the name is right on, i nice producer, smoke taste sweeter than it smelled.
Lemon skunk, wow, i love it, giant white hairs, trichomes everywhere, sweet lemony apple scent, very sticky. Tastes amazing and has a great stone.
Needless to say i felt no need to hang on to trainwreck or cheese after finding lemon skunk.


----------



## Wild (Jan 22, 2010)

Great thread. I've had the Lemon Skunk, strong and sleepy smoke. I really want to try the Himalaya Gold and Hawaian Snow.
The El Nino sounds perfect for me, suiting CFLs and being thought provoking bud. Can you remember how much odour the El Nino, HSnow and Strawberry Haze put off? Wondering if El Nino would make a good stealth plant. 

Shame about your Strawberry Haze, but I bet some phenos have real potential.
Any answers much appreciated


----------



## mared juwan (Jan 22, 2010)

Great writeup, OB Kron, I think that once someone know the basics of growing then these strain reviews become the most valuable information on this site. I agree that genetics is VERY important to the success of the grow. I'm not sure GreenHouse is the _only _way to go but they definitely have some dank phenos in there.



smppro said:


> All under a 400hps i have grown trainwreck, cheese, and lemon skunk.
> 
> Trainwreck was nice, but nothing amazing for me.
> Cheese was the most pungent stuff i have ever smelled, the name is right on, i nice producer, smoke taste sweeter than it smelled.
> ...


Wow, this is crazy. I've seen a lot of reviews on GHS strains and most differ significantly from my personal experience. Looks like yours turned out EXACTLY like mine. Lemon Skunk is the most potent GHS strain I've come across so far. Mine tastes exactly like apple juice. My GHS Cheese was very good too. Very pungent cheesey kushy smell and taste with high yields. I didn't care for Trainwreck at all. The smell and taste that I got was actually unpleasant like spicy Pakistani food. 

The other two GHS strains I tried were Great White Shark and White Rhino. Both were very heavy yielders. The GWS was very sweet and skunky but potency was not up with Lemon Skunk or even Cheese. I feel like I got a freak pheno of the White Rhino. The buds grew like a haze and the taste and smell was really bland. The high wasn't all that great either. 

So in the end I kept the Lemon Skunk and Cheese. Still running clones of them to this day, among a bunch of new strains from other breeders.


----------



## smppro (Jan 22, 2010)

mared juwan said:


> Great writeup, OB Kron, I think that once someone know the basics of growing then these strain reviews become the most valuable information on this site. I agree that genetics is VERY important to the success of the grow. I'm not sure GreenHouse is the _only _way to go but they definitely have some dank phenos in there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, my white rhino didnt make it caus i left it in a glass of water in kitchen like idiot and girlfriend didnt notice it when she was cleaning, i still havent tried the GWS, saving it for a rainy day. I did notice that the trainwreck was getting better with a longer cure. I probably would have keep the cheese, should be good to breed with, but it wasnt as good as the Lemon and the smell was more of a security issue

Ive heard people talk neg about where they get their genetics and germ rates but for the price and variety you get with the mix packs its hard to go wrong.


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jan 22, 2010)

El Nino is an amazing stealth plant! My buddy pulled 3z of a single plant in a stealth cab using CFL's and the bud rivaled mine... some would argue better. 

The Strawberry and H snow did not have odors that could cause worry.

Good to hear so much positive comments on the Lemon Skunk- I am going to have to give that a gander. 

Currently debating between kings kush and great white shark

Cast your vote here:
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/294982-decide-what-i-grow-next.html


----------



## budpatch (Jan 22, 2010)

Rep on the post, great info too!

I have grown Arjans Strawberry Haze in foxfarm oceanforest soil with advanced nutrients connoisseur, mother earth bloom, bud igniter, nirvana, bud candy, piranha, voodoo juice, scorpion juice, rhino skin, and final phase to finish. I have grown this strain twice, and have had good results both times. I went really light on the nutrients, using only about 1/2 of the recommended dosage for each due to the large number of additives I had going and due to the more sensitive nature of sativas. The first grow I vegged for about a month in order to get clones, and then gave the girl a 3 gallon pot to bloom in. I've got a 1000w HPS going for bloom, and seriously, this girl got over 7 feet! There was good lateral branching and I had a tremendous yield of about 300 grams! It took forever to finish, probably due to size, but I took her to 12 weeks. 

The second grow was with the same nutrients and soil, but using the clones I got off the seedling prior to flowering her. I was still amazed at the 7 ft monster in my room, so I only vegged for about a week with the clones. They grew very similar to OB Crons description. I gave them 2 gallon pots this time for flowing, and the girls got to about 3 feet at their peak, with no side branching at all. These took about 10 1/2 weeks to fully finish, similar to the guidelines provided by Greenhouse. It was pretty amazing to see a sativa like this grow so uniform, and without any pericolas at all. 

The smell and taste are amazing. It really smells just like strawberry, and there is a nice strawberry taste on the exhale. I have some in deep cure now, I'm going to let it go about 6 months and see what she tastes like at that point. 
The stone is on the sativa end, uplifting and smooth. I like this during the day when I need to get things done. I am a medical patient in Colorado and smoke several grams per day, so I have some serious tolerance going. I would like this to be stronger and still have that taste and smell, but I guess Arjan and Franco haven't gotten it there yet.

I've got great white shark in final cure, lemon skunk in flower, and hawaiian snow & bubba kush in veg. Everything with the advanced nutes line up above. I'll post once they have finished.


----------



## luckydog82 (Jan 22, 2010)

thedude121212 said:


> do u have a mag lens to chek trichs cuz if the trichs are where u want for the high ur looking for then i wood say chop that bitch. i don't even kno how u have waited so long





PhillTubes said:


> i agree thats close https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/210501-zeuss-take-harvesting.html
> look at this





OB Cron Kenobi said:


> I'd say give them a good flush and chop. They look good. Brown usually isnt a good sign in terms of growing or marijuana quality.
> 
> some strains may turn dark orange/red but brown is beyond its prime. Those look quite good though for cfls.
> 
> ...


I have a cheap microscope I'll check them tomorrow reps for all of you 
O B Cron will do on the smoke report ,I'm actually smoking my Big Bang now and I have to say its getting better everyday even though I have SFA left


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jan 23, 2010)

Great strain report, keep them coming .


----------



## Solcyn26 (Jan 23, 2010)

whats up guys,,,white widow for last two grows and i cant get that sweet taste every1 talks about...how long should i cure white widow buds for them to start tasting like club weed..white rhino going now i really need some strong smoke i hope this does it for me


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jan 23, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> whats up guys,,,white widow for last two grows and i cant get that sweet taste every1 talks about...how long should i cure white widow buds for them to start tasting like club weed..white rhino going now i really need some strong smoke i hope this does it for me


If you did a proper flush I would say 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 25, 2010)

G13 Pineapple Express
Amazing trichome output, under the scope it looks covered in white globs. Fruity initially smell, with strong skunk undertones. Great germ/veg/flower rate, was behind all my others (only 6" at bloom) and has outpaced some 20" plants. Grown flood&drain, Ionic lineup (grow/bloom/boost). Medium was rockwool 6" cube in 3 gal smartpot of hydroton. FIM was done 5 days prior to flower, she now stands nearly 2.5' and has 6 large dense colas. I'll have to come back with the smoke report, she's in her last week right now.

(dead leaves on bagseed sativa who couldn't handle the same nute schedule)


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jan 25, 2010)

Well thanks someguy but this is a green house seed thread... thats G13... kinda pointless. 

Lets try to keep this a legit greenhouse seeds methods and results forum.


----------



## swampgrower (Jan 25, 2010)

i've grown super lemon haze and super silver haze. the slh grows great and starts smelling like lemons and grapefruit about 3 weeks into flowering. it love nutes and i used fox farm ocean forrest soil and grow big and tiger bloom. it was done at 9 weeks and was soooo sticky icky. the smell was wow! and the smoke was couch lock all the way. when i would smoke it you would sit on the couch and hit it a few times then you look around and try to pick your arm up and you couldn't! the shit would lock your ass down! no need for curing as soon as it was dry you got that effect. and after about a month curing it was still the same way. the nuggets looked like gold nuggets from all the trics all over it.

bwt i used cfl's for the entire grown in 2 gallon pots

now the super silver haze. well it grew the same as the slh but didnt like the same amount of nutes as the lemon haze. the smell was like mints. and smoked the same. the yeild was not great either. so it was a ok strain i guess but not sticky icky like the super lemon haze!


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jan 25, 2010)

How were your yields swampgrower, do you have pics to attach?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jan 26, 2010)

swampgrower said:


> i've grown super lemon haze and super silver haze. the slh grows great and starts smelling like lemons and grapefruit about 3 weeks into flowering. it love nutes and i used fox farm ocean forrest soil sticky icky like the super lemon haze!


 Thats what I wanted to hear. I have a SLH that is 36" high and going into 12/ next week.


----------



## smokingrubber (Jan 26, 2010)

Yeah, I want to hear more about the SLH. OB Cron, have you grown that yet? Is there a reason you've stayed away from it? They said it's won a couple Cannibis Cups so it's got to be outstanding. I just got 10 beans.

Unfortuneately, SLH appears a little incompatable with a lot of my other beans. She's going to flower for 10-11 weeks and she'll get tall. I wanted to do 2 mixed with a bunch of other plants, but all my other stuff will be done 3 weeks before Haze so that's wasteful. I'm going to have to do all of my Super Lemon Haze at once I think. That's pretty risky, but it's nice to see some good reviews here.


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jan 26, 2010)

I have not done super lemon haze. No specific reason why I hadnt, just didnt stand out like the others. Partially because I've had the lemon taste's and have grown quite a few haze's. I am looking to move away from the haze's and get in to some kush's and more indica based varieties. 

You definitely dont want to mix the tall and short plants- the short ones wont get enough light and your yeilds will be dramatically effected. Note my strawberry haze... that would have been a great crop of 10- but buried amongst a bunch of taller plants- it was dismal and sad. 

But after hearing all the raving reviews for super lemon haze i may give it a gander at somepoint. 

Next up: Kings Kush or Great White Shark or both- I have 5 packs of each. 

Then I am not sure- I'll probably stick with greenhouse for at least another purchase- but then I may go to another company and get some non-fem so that I can do a little breading and get enough seeds to last me without having to buy any... But I am getting ahead of myself. 

Next up on the chopping block:
Neville's haze
Hawaiian Snow
Pure Gold 
They should be done in 3-4 weeks and I will post a grow summary and smoke report for the Neville's haze- since I have yet to grow that one to fruition. If the Hawaiian is drastically different- I'll note that as well.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I grow indica and sativa at the same time, I just give the indica's a booster seat. Works just fine, just a lot of work.


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jan 26, 2010)

I grow in DWC's... no such thing as a booster seat, without even more work... 

Simply not worth it, I dont mind waiting for the next harvest. 

I use to do both- but my harvests were much smaller. -even when I was in soil and using "booster seats" still didnt get the light distribution i wanted.


----------



## swampgrower (Jan 26, 2010)

OB Cron Kenobi said:


> How were your yields swampgrower, do you have pics to attach?


check my sig below for pics. and with cfl's i only got about 25grams dry from the slh per plant


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jan 26, 2010)

Wow, the plant in those pics looks like it should have yielded over 25 grams... did you harvest a little to early... they are slower flowering plants. It looks quite similar to my super silver haze


----------



## swampgrower (Jan 26, 2010)

OB Cron Kenobi said:


> Wow, the plant in those pics looks like it should have yielded over 25 grams... did you harvest a little to early... they are slower flowering plants. It looks quite similar to my super silver haze


nope i harvested right when the trics were 80percent amber. the pics make the bud look big plus when they dried it took alot of weight from them.


----------



## swampgrower (Jan 26, 2010)

here are a few more pics i had
this is the slh






and the ssh


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jan 26, 2010)

OB Cron Kenobi said:


> I grow in DWC's... no such thing as a booster seat, without even more work...
> 
> Simply not worth it, I dont mind waiting for the next harvest.
> 
> I use to do both- but my harvests were much smaller. -even when I was in soil and using "booster seats" still didnt get the light distribution i wanted.


 I grow 4 at a time under a 600 watt, soil always. One Sativa grew 6' and so the other three where under different size seats, harvested 23 oz. 
This time around is only Violater Kush (avatar/signature) I hope to get 22-24 oz.


----------



## turbo diesel (Jan 27, 2010)

any one ever grown arjans haze #3? i got 2 phenos and was curious as to what to expect


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sorry about the out of place post, wasn't paying attention... shock right...

Anyone have experience with GHS Cheese? I'm thinking about ordering some from attitude to make mothers in the future.


----------



## GeeTee (Jan 29, 2010)

hey hers my church at 6wks flower and slh at 1month veg. church was topped and supercrop,the slh has been topped twice and supercropped like 3or 4times


----------



## SOURD777 (Jan 30, 2010)

I had some bubba kush and white rhino going from GHS. Under 250MH veg 600w HPS flow. Foxfarm soil and fox farm trio liquid for veg and trio powder for flower.
First grow so some mistakes here and there.


----------



## TheCaregiver (Jan 30, 2010)

Beautiful post. Just one question, why are you such a hardcore Fox Farms customer? I mean Greenhouse I understand, good genetics are good genetics. But why with all the fox farms


----------



## SOURD777 (Jan 30, 2010)

TheCaregiver said:


> Beautiful post. Just one question, why are you such a hardcore Fox Farms customer? I mean Greenhouse I understand, good genetics are good genetics. But why with all the fox farms


 First time grower and thats what i bought when i first got stuff lol and didnt really look other stuff as of yet until i learn to grow a bit and go into hydro.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jan 30, 2010)

I am a FF die hard. It's great stuff and really gets your plants off to a great start ( Ocean Forest ) and the nutes are even better. I use the whole line up.


----------



## BluffinCali (Jan 30, 2010)

Im currently using FF ocean forest, but switched up to humboldt nutrients full schedule instead of ff nutes, although I had great results with last years outdoor using FF soil and flowering nutes. Ive just ordered Greenhouse Bubba Kush, cheese, super lemon and some big bud so I'll let yall know. Right now I have 10 U2 kush, 6 purple kush, 6 Jack Herer, all from clone. Im glad I read this post on Greenhouse, its got me thinkin about some of the haze's and other strains mentioned. Only 3wks into flower so all post some picks in a few weeks, or whenever I get a good enough camera, still new to this kinda site. Good luck to all, take care.


----------



## swampgrower (Feb 3, 2010)

TheCaregiver said:


> Beautiful post. Just one question, why are you such a hardcore Fox Farms customer? I mean Greenhouse I understand, good genetics are good genetics. But why with all the fox farms


 fox farms is tried and trued and its all organic. thats the best way to get the best tasting bud use all organics!


----------



## smppro (Feb 3, 2010)

Free Kings kush, Bubba kush, and Super Lemon haze at attitude 5-8th.


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Feb 3, 2010)

I used fox farm when i was first starting out- it was good. 

But I noticed a significant improvement when i moved to hydro and advanced nutes. Dont know which caused which.


----------



## durbanmistyman (Feb 3, 2010)

swampgrower said:


> fox farms is tried and trued and its all organic. thats the best way to get the best tasting bud use all organics!


wrong fox farm is not all organic. only organic based they have chemicals in thier nutes


----------



## durbanmistyman (Feb 3, 2010)

there is a deal going on at attitude. buy 22 us dollars worth and they give you ghs's slh, kings kush and bubba kush all fem all free. goes feb 5th thru 8th. im going to be placing like 2 or 3 seperate orders of about 22 bucks to get the free seeds multiple times


----------



## mared juwan (Feb 3, 2010)

LOL yea I have to admit their kushes have me intrigued. I really like the Cheese and they describe that as "original Cheese X kush". As we know the original Cheese part is BS and they really got the cut from Buddha but I'm assuming that the kush they list (probably afghani) is being used in these other creations as well. The kush flavor I got with the Cheese is nice and strong so I'm curious how it goes with these other strains. It's kind of lame that Arjan got so gimmicky with the names to these strains. They're good in their own right but when you start naming strains just to cash in on the buzz of the originals it kind of diminishes their value IMO. But I still want to try them LOL. The slh looks great too. I know the lemon skunk side of it is dank at least.


----------



## durbanmistyman (Feb 4, 2010)

take a look at my grow link in sig


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 7, 2010)

Today is the end of week five of vegging and both of the hazes are already showing flowers. They were started in twenty ounce party cups for the first three weeks and were under a t-5 that had two 6500k and two 4100k tubes. I like to put a bit more red in the mix when I veg which is why I use the 4100k tubes. They still have plenty of blue in them and I think it makes a nice mix and the plants seem to do fine. The end of week three they were transplanted into half gallon grow bags and put under the six hundred watt metal halide. Thirteen days later, friday evening, they were transplanted again into their three gallon containers and their lst training started. I also fired up my other six hundred and spread them out to make sure they are all getting good light. I'll get some pics up shortly.


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 7, 2010)

Here are the pics. The first two are ah #1, the second two are strawberry haze and the last two a group pic. There is also a jock horror, a malawi 99 and a sour cream.


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice to see the training on the AH you may end up needing it- she can be a big girl. 

Even better to see your strawberry doing more than my runt bitch did... I am very sad at her- she was totally crowded out, my fault- but why'd it have to be her... 

Hope your's flourishes. Post em on here regularly- I'm sure we'd all like to see em. Love the Greenhouse myself.


----------



## PhillTubes (Feb 11, 2010)

and was wondering any tips or any thing you guys would have ? thx phill


----------



## SOURD777 (Feb 14, 2010)

Heres a bubba kush thats starting to turn purple on top of the bud.

Week 4~5 into flowering.


----------



## PhillTubes (Feb 14, 2010)

That looks really nice ....

so know one can give me tips on GHS White Widows? 

Just wondering things like how do they react to topping... Do they like heavy feedings?

Hell even a full grow journal would be great to look thru


----------



## 123petey999 (Feb 16, 2010)

PhillTubes said:


> That looks really nice ....
> 
> so know one can give me tips on GHS White Widows?
> 
> ...


great thread people iv just started 8 great white shark im goin to be growin in autopots under a 600w lumatek and was wonderin if anyone had any expirienc growin great white shark thanks
sorry about the spellin


----------



## BorgClone (Feb 19, 2010)

my experience with the SSH was totally different my pheno was not very tall maybe 120cm high but the yield was at least 1200gr wet weight no idea dry... the colas were huge also several of them from top to bottom of course i had 3 months veg and lots of light.... just my 2 cents


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Feb 21, 2010)

PhillTubes said:


> That looks really nice ....
> 
> so know one can give me tips on GHS White Widows?
> 
> ...



My experience with White Widdow you can read more about on page one of this journal. But I did not top her, however- I can say she is able to handle heavy feading. Unlike others in my garden at the time. 



My SSH pheno was also much shorter and yielded quite heavily for its short stature.


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Feb 21, 2010)

I also wanted to do an update post on some recent Greenhouse Seeds that have come down!

2 Hawaiian snow's! out of a 4x5 room with 2 other plants [a Neville's haze and a pure gold freebie].

All done with Advanced Nutrients Sensi A and B. Trantula. Piranha. Sensi Zym /Hygrozym. Over Drive. Bud Candy. 
Humboldt County's Bushmaster, Gravity, Purplemax
FoxFarm: open sesame, beastie bloomz, cha ching. 
Other additional products: Dyna Grow Protek, Botnicare Hydroclear, Dark Energy, Mother Earth Tea 2 part. 

Grown under a 400watt hps, a 6 bulb 4 foot t5 in grow spectrum (its all i had and sativa's like a fuller spectrum) and 2 2 bulb t8 fixtures on the sides as well as cfl's scattered around the bottom.

There were two plants in each of two rez's. The one that is now been cut and dried is the 2 Hawaiian snows. The pure gold and Neville's Haze press onward. You wouldnt believe how long this Neville's Haze has been flowering. By the time she comes down it will be over 20 weeks. But thats for the next report 

*This one broke records. *

In each of my two rez's one of my plants has been crowded out. Lesson learned- don't grow more than 2 sativa's in a 4x5 area. However of my two Hawaiian snows the smaller one was around 4 feet tall and had very little side branching, it yielded 33 grams. It is a much brighter color and the crystals are a little lighter in color. The plant itself was constantly trying to earn its place next to the other and was never able to develop side branches as well. However its bud's still curing taste delicious already- much sweeter than the tall girl. Her flavor reflects her color- sweet funky onion. Much like my first run with Hawaiian snow. However- unlike last time where she was only under one spectrum and only a 400 her buds are much harder! light and full spectrum is the key to a denser sativa in my humbly learned opinion. 

The tall girl however- she broke records. She was topped and trained many times in many directions. She was such a giant bitch. And when flowering for 16 weeks you get a real feel for her desire to spread. It was a constant battle to keep a good canopy. She would have been 8 foot tall if i didnt top, bend, and fuck with her daily. However- her final yield I couldnt believe. My record previous per plant hovered at around 2 ounces- which was consistent and i was ok with. Looking at her prior to harvest i had hoped 4-5 on this girl. While trimming and hanging for the 5 hours it took 2 people to do I thought maybe 5-6. My partner in trimming suggested 6-7 I told him he was absurd. 

Well I let em go a little to long in the dry box and before i could get em to the burp box they were nearly bone dry. So I broke em down and weighed em. And knowing it was gonna be an above average yield I broke it down very liberally. My friend was appalled by what i deemed hash trim and food trim. 

All said and done I had 10 ounces of bone dry stemless seedless bud of one plant!

Plus 33 from the other Hawaiian snow.

And 2 ounces in hash making material. 

An ounce of food making stuff. 

And I still have 2 more plants coming down in 3 weeks. One which will probably get 3-4 (thats what i said last time and she's just as big- i just gauge it to be fluffier... we will see) 

I can't believe I broke the G a watt measure.


----------



## smppro (Feb 21, 2010)

Well my kings kush, bubba kush, super silver haze, and church all germed in a couple days, 4/4.


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 22, 2010)

OB Cron Kenobi said:


> I also wanted to do an update post on some recent Greenhouse Seeds that have come down!
> 
> 2 Hawaiian snow's! out of a 4x5 room with 2 other plants [a Neville's haze and a pure gold freebie].
> 
> ...


Do you continue to top your plants once they have started to flower? Week two of 12/12 was this past saturday, only my malawi 99 is really showing hairs. I can see one or two here and there on the others. My arjan's haze #1 is starting to act finicky, I'll have to try to figure out what her problem is but beside that, they look pretty good. Here are some current pics.

This order

Malawi 99
strawberry haze
sour cream
arjan's haze #1
group pic.


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Feb 23, 2010)

No. I only top once, 2 weeks before going to flowering. Usually between the 5-6 node for indica's and 6-8 on sativa's. 

I will be supercropping the coming Kings Kush. 

As for the arjans haze- it is finicky. I found it prefers it to be light on nutes and likes cal mag and a lot of attention to the roots. I grow in hydro- and the Arjans haze roots were explosive. 

I liked that strain alot.


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 24, 2010)

OB Cron Kenobi said:


> No. I only top once, 2 weeks before going to flowering. Usually between the 5-6 node for indica's and 6-8 on sativa's.
> 
> I will be supercropping the coming Kings Kush.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip, I'll start to give her more cal-mag and water and lighten up on the nutes.


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey man,..

*Big Bang - (GHS)*

Just finished growing my two Green House Seeds Big Bang ladies.. 
Great yielder! If any grows to sell than this is a good one to go with.. 
400w HPS, BioBizz light mix soil, 5gallon pots, BioBizz Grow, Bloom and Alg-a-mic, 5.5PH all the way..
They both had only 23 days of vegging. One lady went 9 1/2 weeks, the other lady took 11 1/2 weeks flowering..two different phenotypes.
83grams dry off the first one, 131.grams off the second! These were a pack of five feminized seeds, one was male, two didn't sprout but the ones that did were great! 
Very strong odour to these babies, even through vegging. If smell is a problem in your growing area then I wouldn't go with this strain. 
They love the nutes too, so don't be afraid!
The smell from the first girl was very skunky, the second lady had a very distinctive peach smell.
The smoke off the first one is very relaxing, great to sit infront of the telly all night!  Its not strong, but is very calming.
The other girl, even though she isn't quite ready to smoke yet is great! Mouthwatering taste and she hits you almost instantly, I was really surprised at the effect she had on me, considering the girl I harvested before her wasn't very potent.

Check out my grow journal in my signature..Smoke report will be coming shortly, just waiting for the last girl to cure up a bit! 
Pics from the recent harvest are on the last page.. 

Happy Growing everyone!


----------



## SL2 (Feb 24, 2010)

PhillTubes said:


> so know one can give me tips on GHS White Widows?
> 
> Just wondering things like how do they react to topping... Do they like heavy feedings?
> 
> Hell even a full grow journal would be great to look thru


Here is a good GHS WW journal for you. 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/199861-dillweeds-2009-summer-grow-journal.html


----------



## SOURD777 (Feb 26, 2010)

My bubba kush smoke report. I think i found love...

Strain: 9/10 GHS Bubba Kush

Growth: Started 5 seeds and this is first harvest of the smallest plant.
Vegged 3 weeks and flowered 8weeks.
Vegging is slow......Flowering really blooms at last few weeks and this plant i got some purple. Hard dense nugs.

Nutes: Foxfarm liquid and powder 

Yield: 7/10 Decent but not big.

Bag Appeal: 10/10 Looks banging so i think inside a bag will look good too lol. Will never see baggies lol .All into my bong and blunt.

Smell:9/10 Smells bubbly with a SOUR D/OG smell. IDC what anyone saids but this smells and taste a bit like the ECSD i smoked with some bubble taste.

Taste: 9/10 Has a sweet taste and sour tasste of sour diesel and bubblegum taste.

The High: 9/10 Cloudy uplifting high that hits you and you dont even know you're smirking and smiling lol. Great high. 

Comments:I think i just found my favorite strain. I really hoped this smoked up to how it looked and smelled and i was right..
After 1 day quick drying some buds i was more than SATISFIED. Strong high with great taste. What else can you ask for.


----------



## durbanmistyman (Feb 26, 2010)

i got two bubba kush fem seeds and after those pics i cant wait to grow them. what was your yeild like with the bubba and what are your methods.


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 27, 2010)

Today is the start of week three of 12/12 for my sativa babies. In this order;

Two pics each of

strawberry haze
malawi 99
sour cream
arjan's haze #1

and lastly a group pic


----------



## Arsenal420 (Mar 1, 2010)

First, let me just say I'm tired of all the bashing GHS takes on this website. Seems like to me that when your on top of the game, every one wants to hate. Dont hate playa, particapate! I've got A 3 week old Strawberry Haze and a 1week old Bubba Kush both are doing damn good. This is only my second grow and I'm trying to get a head start on the outdoor season. I'm using A Sun Blaze T5-24 with roots organic formula 707 & the full line of Blue Mountain Organics nutes.I'm planning on only keeping these under the cfl's until it warms up enough for them to move outdoors. Then they are both gonna be mothers for my summer crop. They've been hardening off allready. The SH just got her first taste of the supet plant tonic w/ molas. a few days ago and she seems to love it. I'm about to start her out with a half strength dose of the grow it green and a bit of molasses. I'm really glad to see I'm not the only one with a stout plant I was starting to think Franco or Arjan had a lil too much SLH and colored the wrong seeds. LOL She's stout with fat 9 pointers and lots of branching too. I think she looks like a good mother to be. 

Should I top her or let her grow taller first? I was thinking of LSTing but I'm a newbie so the simpler I keep things the better my chances are. I'm open to all idea's.

And I'm so hyped to see those bomb ass pics of the bubba kush, I wanna go grab my lil bubba and bring her in here and be like "see what you can be, now grow" LOL Any tips on the bubba ? She a heavy feeder? Like I said I'm open to all idea's. 

Whats everyones take on TGA/Subcool seeds? I'm was thinking of using subcool's super soil recipe, so I asked him a question on here and he was a bit of a dick to me. So personally I'm kinda like ehh fuck em, but people rant and rave on here bout every thing the guy does. I hold no grudge against him, he's clearly a smart guy and a master grower, but he bashed GHS curch in the same thread that he took a jab at me. It all just rubbed me the wrong way...... So as a small token of my revenge LOL Im gonna take advantage of his free offer with Attitude this weekend by ordering more from GHS to get 6 free seeds from TGA. look at the newletter area on attitude's web site if your interested cuz I'm not tryin promo his company just spreading the idea. 

1st pic is Strawberry Haze the B4 the Super Plant Tonic and Baby Bubba 

2nd Pic is 2 days after the SPT. WoW i think she likes it

3rd pic shows some of the branching 
p.s. I planted her off to the side cuz i had planned on LSTing but I'm not sure now

and the Obligatory Baby Bubba pic


----------



## captain792000 (Mar 1, 2010)

great report man +rep


----------



## smppro (Mar 1, 2010)

Arsenal420 said:


> First, let me just say I'm tired of all the bashing GHS takes on this website. Seems like to me that when your on top of the game, every one wants to hate. Dont hate playa, particapate! I've got A 3 week old Strawberry Haze and a 1week old Bubba Kush both are doing damn good. This is only my second grow and I'm trying to get a head start on the outdoor season. I'm using A Sun Blaze T5-24 with roots organic formula 707 & the full line of Blue Mountain Organics nutes.I'm planning on only keeping these under the cfl's until it warms up enough for them to move outdoors. Then they are both gonna be mothers for my summer crop. They've been hardening off allready. The SH just got her first taste of the supet plant tonic w/ molas. a few days ago and she seems to love it. I'm about to start her out with a half strength dose of the grow it green and a bit of molasses. I'm really glad to see I'm not the only one with a stout plant I was starting to think Franco or Arjan had a lil too much SLH and colored the wrong seeds. LOL She's stout with fat 9 pointers and lots of branching too. I think she looks like a good mother to be.
> 
> Should I top her or let her grow taller first? I was thinking of LSTing but I'm a newbie so the simpler I keep things the better my chances are. I'm open to all idea's.
> 
> ...


Dont blame subcool, thats most peoples number 1 pet peave. The guy spends 2 years on a thread then somebody says they are to lazy to read it and just want him to give them an answer, plus he answered you! TGA has great strains you will find that out.


----------



## Arsenal420 (Mar 1, 2010)

smppro said:


> Dont blame subcool, thats most peoples number 1 pet peave. The guy spends 2 years on a thread then somebody says they are to lazy to read it and just want him to give them an answer, plus he answered you! TGA has great strains you will find that out.


I read his article in HT and read the majority of his thread, I didn't however care to read 55 pages of respones that had nothing to do with what I needed to know.How the fuck is that lazy, because I dont wanna read a bunch of people giving subcool props and showing pics of their plants. That is a waste of time, asking directly is not lazy. 

Yea he did answer me after he insulted me and called me lazy and said I grow bad bud. He's doesn't even know the first thing about me, and yet feels he has the right to call me lazy and insult my bud. Sounds like dick to me. Plus he trashes on everything GHS does, personally if I'm ever in Subcool's postion I'd hope that I be a nicer person. 

If your a mod. on here you have no reason to be a dick to any one, clearly he's good at what he does & I'm not taking shot's at his work or anything. In fact I'm gonna get some of his seeds but doesn't change the fact that not a big fan of the guy. I only blame him for his dickery, its un called for.


----------



## filter funker (Mar 1, 2010)

I have a single Greenhouse strain in my grow, Arjan's Ultra Haze #2. Doesn't seem to be alot of info on this strain out there. I'm really glad I only grew one because it's taking over my grow room! She is just shy of 7 feet tall now in a 1 gallon pot after 30 days veg/30 days flower! didn't have any funds up until now so I couldn't re -pot. I'm repotting her today into a 5 gal since i'm sure she's rootbound as hell. I'm amazed at how big this strain managed to grow with her legs tied like that. Not sure if it was just the pheno or what but she won't stop growing up even though I have her tied down in 3 places. had to replace some of the tie downs because she broke them. The buds are just starting to fill out at 30 days into flower. It should end up being one very long ass stick of bud by the end of it. Annoying as hell to grow that's for sure, I hope it's worth it in the end. Love this thread BTW! Cheers


----------



## smppro (Mar 2, 2010)

Arsenal420 said:


> I read his article in HT and read the majority of his thread, I didn't however care to read 55 pages of respones that had nothing to do with what I needed to know.How the fuck is that lazy, because I dont wanna read a bunch of people giving subcool props and showing pics of their plants. That is a waste of time, asking directly is not lazy.
> 
> Yea he did answer me after he insulted me and called me lazy and said I grow bad bud. He's doesn't even know the first thing about me, and yet feels he has the right to call me lazy and insult my bud. Sounds like dick to me. Plus he trashes on everything GHS does, personally if I'm ever in Subcool's postion I'd hope that I be a nicer person.
> 
> If your a mod. on here you have no reason to be a dick to any one, clearly he's good at what he does & I'm not taking shot's at his work or anything. In fact I'm gonna get some of his seeds but doesn't change the fact that not a big fan of the guy. I only blame him for his dickery, its un called for.


Yea thats lazy imo, its called research, its work, its not something somebody else wants to do for you, especially when they have done the real work and all you have to do is read some pages? . Im sure he is a busy man and cant hold everyones hand. Just as you think he was wrong i think a lot more will think that you were wrong, sorry. As far as GHS and shit talking everyone does that, especially breeders, i would imagine its more personal for them, not many people in the seed biz respect GHS.


----------



## Arsenal420 (Mar 2, 2010)

smppro said:


> Yea thats lazy imo, its called research, its work, its not something somebody else wants to do for you, especially when they have done the real work and all you have to do is read some pages? . Im sure he is a busy man and cant hold everyones hand. Just as you think he was wrong i think a lot more will think that you were wrong, sorry. As far as GHS and shit talking everyone does that, especially breeders, i would imagine its more personal for them, not many people in the seed biz respect GHS.


To each his own. Unless you've read the thread and know exactly what was said, I really dont care what your opinion is on the situation. I asked basic question's not some hold my hand shit, and he responded rudely. I in turn, am no longer a big fan of his. Thats it thats all. Sub him self said he was being flippant. I asked what everyones opinion on TGA/Subcool seeds are, not what you think of my opinion of him. 

The whole revenge thing is a joke incase anyone took it any other way. TGA's got a free offer this weekend, I plan on taking advantage by buying GHS that's funny to me. WOW its funny how asking a question on a forum makes you lazy. I was under the impression we came here to share info, not pass judgement.


----------



## smppro (Mar 2, 2010)

Arsenal420 said:


> To each his own.


Yes lets just leave it at that and stay on topic. What are you getting from GHS?


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 2, 2010)

arsenal, I'm growing a strawberry haze and one arjan's haze #1. I'm finding the going difficult with the arjan's haze, she is lagging and just doesn't seem very happy. The strawberry haze on the other hand is exploding with growth. I vegged them almost six weeks. I'm doing lst and this is my first attempt. I didn't want to have seven foot monsters. I post new pics on saturday. There are some pics from this past saturday, which started week three of 12/12, on the previous page. I'm using three gallon waste paper baskets for my containers. My soil is a mix of stuff, I used foxfarm grow big and big bloom during vegging and I'm trying for the first time jack's classic blossom booster for flowering. It has an npk of 1-3-2. I also give them an occasional dose of grow big every couple of weeks during flowering. I also use molasses.


----------



## Arsenal420 (Mar 2, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> The strawberry haze on the other hand is exploding with growth. I vegged them almost six weeks. I'm doing lst and this is my first attempt. I didn't want to have seven foot monsters. I post new pics on saturday. There are some pics from this past saturday, which started week three of 12/12, on the previous page.


Yea I saw your pics, very nice btw, I didn't see any anchors or ties so I wasn't sure if your were at first but they definitly look LST'd. I need to refresh my memory, and read up on the LST section on here, get my girls going like yours are. You seem to be doing just fine for a 1st try.

Oh and smppro I'm gonna do a mix pack from attitude, 2 Church, 1 Dutch passion Blueberry, 1 Barneys Farm LSD, 1 Big Buddah Chiesel. I've heard lots of good things bout the LSD. I haven't had a good blueberry in years it seems like, I assume dutch passion's is decent, I think its DJ Shorts orignal blueberry?
Anyone know about Big Buddah Chiesel? I threw it in there just for fun, it sounds nice since it claims to be from soma's NYC Diesel Male. 
I had to get 2 church because I ruined 2 the first time I order from GHS. Long story but, they're the only 2 seed's I've failed to germinate ever. I need my redemption !


----------



## mared juwan (Mar 2, 2010)

Arsenal420 said:


> Oh and smppro I'm gonna do a mix pack from attitude, 2 Church, 1 Dutch passion Blueberry, 1 Barneys Farm LSD, 1 Big Buddah Chiesel. I've heard lots of good things bout the LSD. I haven't had a good blueberry in years it seems like, I assume dutch passion's is decent, I think its DJ Shorts orignal blueberry?
> Anyone know about Big Buddah Chiesel? I threw it in there just for fun, it sounds nice since it claims to be from soma's NYC Diesel Male.
> I had to get 2 church because I ruined 2 the first time I order from GHS. Long story but, they're the only 2 seed's I've failed to germinate ever. I need my redemption !


Funny I was just reading a journal with beautiful pics of both the Big Buddha Chiesel and Barney's LSD. Go to the last couple pages. They look like winners to me. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/207904-blue-cheese-ppp-thai-ss-13.html


----------



## Arsenal420 (Mar 2, 2010)

mared juwan said:


> Funny I was just reading a journal with beautiful pics of both the Big Buddha Chiesel and Barney's LSD. Go to the last couple pages. They look like winners to me. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/207904-blue-cheese-ppp-thai-ss-13.html


 Damn nice, now I'm really glad I picked those 2 can't wait till Friday when I place my order. Thanks for the heads up +rep


----------



## ultimate buds (Apr 11, 2010)

greenhouse have some really nice varieties but iv had a few problems with the germination percentage and so have a lot of other people but if you can germ them then thay really are worth the time and effort


----------



## cracker84 (Apr 12, 2010)

I have grown ghs lemon skunk, bubba kush and trainwreck with great success. I do agree with you about the internode spacing on the trainwreck, also, as you know how dense the buds are, how did you combat mold?? i had to cut my main cola down early(a little before 8 weeks) because it had some mold on it, and i didnt want it to spread. also, when i harvested every bud came out great except there was one little popcorn bud that had the same kind of mold on it.in the future though, i will make sure that i have a fan blowing very close to this plant because of the bud density.


----------



## cracker84 (Apr 12, 2010)

You can see on the closeup pic where i had to cut the main cola.


----------



## stescugeorge (May 28, 2010)

Concerning the GWS, I'm at week 9, grew them in soil. Advanced Nutrients Iguana Juicy Bloom heavy feeding, the shark can take it, but had a problem. The soil had worms i think, or worm eggs, cause my soil is all dug up by them. I'm not even sure if I have any soil left. Some plants went back to vegging, which sucks, and I can't flush anymore, because my pot is filled with worm castings, and I presume that when I'm watering, even though it's clean water, the plants get a lot of N from the shit. Didn't smoke it yet, but she is easy to grow, very hungry, and I hope a good yielder, can't be sure about that just yet. If anyone has had they're plants go into vegg in the last weeks, please let me know. Peace!


----------



## stescugeorge (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi! Does anyone know if it's ok to top Trainwreck above the second node in order to get 4 main colas? I mean, will it like it? I read that Chronic does not like toping. If anyone has any clues, let me know please! Peace!


----------



## Killer Bud (Jun 30, 2010)

Great report OB Cron. I will try the Green House Sativa Mix Pack on my next grow so i can also try those strains. I was also thinkin of doing some Damn Sour, and Super Lemon Haze also with them. I'd rather have a bunch of different strains than a lot of just one strain. I love the Pick-n-Mix on Attitude.


----------



## Advanced Nutrient (Jun 25, 2011)

stescugeorge said:


> Hi! Does anyone know if it's ok to top Trainwreck above the second node in order to get 4 main colas? I mean, will it like it? I read that Chronic does not like toping. If anyone has any clues, let me know please! Peace!


Ive grown trainwreck twice and and bout to be done with the third 1. I think that youll be good topping as many times you want just make sure its a few weeks b4 flower. Love the trainwreck but my pride and joy atm would be the great white shark. I got a 7 ft monster under 1000w horti super hps, 400w hotri blue mh and 301w (actual pull) blackstar led. I had a journal gowing on at another forum left cuz the "staff" was rediculus. i used conniosuer mother earth tea, bud ignighter, big bud, overdrive, H2,F1, bud candy, bud factor x, sensizyme vodoo, pirahna tarantula.... everything xcept the rhino skin. It effected the ph to much so i stoped using it till i get a lil more experience .


----------



## Advanced Nutrient (Jun 25, 2011)

This monsters over 7ft 4in atm 1L bottle of overdrive for comparison


----------



## Advanced Nutrient (Jun 25, 2011)

stescugeorge said:


> Concerning the GWS, I'm at week 9, grew them in soil. Advanced Nutrients Iguana Juicy Bloom heavy feeding, the shark can take it, but had a problem. The soil had worms i think, or worm eggs, cause my soil is all dug up by them. I'm not even sure if I have any soil left. Some plants went back to vegging, which sucks, and I can't flush anymore, because my pot is filled with worm castings, and I presume that when I'm watering, even though it's clean water, the plants get a lot of N from the shit. Didn't smoke it yet, but she is easy to grow, very hungry, and I hope a good yielder, can't be sure about that just yet. If anyone has had they're plants go into vegg in the last weeks, please let me know. Peace!


If ur refering to the bit of streatch the gws had the last few weeks its happenig to me also. I also use an but go with a synthetic organic combo (connoisuer and mother earth tea) I thought it was cuz some heat issues i was having but if you had the same issue then its proboly safe to say its genetic....


----------



## ChronicClouds (Aug 5, 2011)

luckydog82 said:


> Just grew GHS Big Bang lovely smelling plant and ok smoke but i didn't grow in optimal conditions and I'm waiting for a Hawaiian Snow to finish O B cron you say the pistils were a little light on colour how light are you talking ,mine are still yellow and some white and i'm at week 16 or 17 i think .did any of the hairs go orange or reddish


what color your hairs are is not how you tell if your plant is ready. The trichromes is what matters. All milky and you are at peak ripeness. All amber and you've passed peak ripeness. I like to aim for a 80/20 80%Milky and 20% amber. Your plant will contiue to grow until it you kill it or stress it to hermie.


----------



## PQLICE (Aug 5, 2011)

looks great, rep! Thanks


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Aug 5, 2011)

I grew Green House Super Lemon Haze, and it was very excellent!


----------



## Paperhouse (Aug 5, 2011)

Ordered some Green House Bubba Kush and Super Lemon Haze seeds this morning. Very excited to start them while my Auto's finish up. Anything I should keep in mind or watch out for in either strain?


----------



## teddywillkill (Aug 5, 2011)

grew 2 big bang last year in the greenhouse about 600 g from them both smoke not to bad high about 5/10 doing cheese this year only one from greenhouse this year but smelling good so far like wet cheese happy growing


----------



## corners (Nov 3, 2011)

I got some seeds from ghs. Super lemon haze x1, Lemon Skunk x1, Hawaiin snow x2 and a GH Bubba Kushx1 , also a rokerij Jack Herer.

All germinated in a few days, and one of the Hawaiin snows i started germinating in a daisy cloner, just to try it. It sprouted, but since i was nervous about losing 1 of my 3 female hawaiin snow seeds i planted it after it had broken the seed shell. So far so good.


----------



## corners (Nov 3, 2011)

durbanmistyman said:


> wrong fox farm is not all organic. only organic based they have chemicals in thier nutes


 I think onlyl one of their 3 part liqued trio is organic. Was either big bloom or grow big.


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Nov 15, 2011)

sub'd.............


----------



## bdt1981 (Feb 9, 2013)

what up, I just got my order today and I picked super bud, because of yield and price.. it hopefully ends up being a cash crop.. I got all the freebies of the feb promo and my pride pick sleestack dna gen.. so not even one word in the whole post about super bud??? is it that bad??? I soon shall see. one thing I did not like is seems like a few seeds of the 10 pack are awfuly pale. idk but ill let everyone know. subed


----------

